# Constipation(?)



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Emmit's having trouble pooping. 

He shakes his tail a couple of times and after 5 times of tail shaking, he'll finally pass a poop.

I've given him Pak Choy, Carrot and Lettuce but it seems like it's not helping much. This has been going on since about 5pm and it's now 8:21pm. 

His poops are normal, no color change at all. Size is the same.

Anything else I could do to help? or could the things I've given him (which he has eaten - I watched him) not have helped yet?


----------



## Di_dee1 (Feb 20, 2009)

I can't help with any real knowledge but I am thinking some bird safe oil, a drop or so may travel through and help it pass? I would also see a vet in case there is some obstruction.
Hugs.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Poor guy, I tried to look something up and all I got were how a normal poop should look like and one small mention that straining is not good. Is he bloated or having trouble perching or flying? I would give an avain vet a call. I hope it is nothing serious.


----------



## Dudley (Jun 22, 2009)

My older girl sometimes has trouble. I don't know about Emmit, but Dudley gets a 'poop plug' (for lack of better description! lol) that I have to pull off for her. Sometimes thats all it takes. If she is really bound, I steam her. I had to do this for her when she was laying. I lightly towel her, and hold her bum over a steaming kettle, for about 3-5 minutes. The heat relaxes the muscles for her and the steam wets the area for her. She usually goes within 10 minutes after a treatment. She likes these treatments too!! Maybe this will help?


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

I'm about to uncover the boys so I'll see how he is today.

If I see that he's still constipated I'll do that Dudley, thank you.


----------



## olive juice (Mar 30, 2009)

My birds sometimes just have days where poop is hard to pass.

I'd only worry if it was a chronic thing. That could mean (like in Halley's case recently) that there's something wrong.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

He's fine now.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Glad to hear he is ok


----------



## Di_dee1 (Feb 20, 2009)

Yes, good news.


----------



## Dudley (Jun 22, 2009)

Great news! Did it go away on it's own?


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Yep, it went away on its own. I kept giving him Pak Choy, Carrot and Lettuce.


----------

